# Old house repaint



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Folks,

We just finished this 1700sqft house.

The house was not touched/maintained/painted for about 20-25 years, old couple lived in. After they passed away, their daughter called us to bring the house back ,so she can sell it. Lots of stubborn wallpaper and plaster repairs, cracks and damages. I am attaching few pictures, I took with my phone so no high quality there.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is some more


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is some pictures from the finish.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow, nice turn around on that one!! 

Why the hell was there so much mold in there though? That looks like some nasty black mold EVERYWHERE!!!


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

wje said:


> Wow, nice turn around on that one!!
> 
> Why the hell was there so much mold in there though? That looks like some nasty black mold EVERYWHERE!!!


Great transformation :notworthy: thinking the same about the mould :blink:


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

No idea,most likely old couple never used a/c,and Miami weather and humidity might caused it,if you don't ventilate the house properly.However all the mold was removed,and the house is ready for sale.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

It took 2 guys 11 days to finish it.mostly prep work as you can see in the pictures haha

We could of done 2 of those if it wasnt for the stubborn wallpaper,mold and all the plaster damage.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice Sharp! :thumbsup:

I've come across mold like that under wallpaper but not that scale.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

That job turned out Great! :clap:


----------



## simplycovered (Jul 12, 2013)

That was some serious mold, I wouldn't have looked twice years back but now with the attention mold problems get, it would almost seem that the realtor should inform future owners what it had. What were they doing a grow op? I would have to be asking why me why me? for a whole week, but good job, buckets of ain't quittin inspiration


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

How did you remove the mold? Bleach and water? Or something else? 
Reason I ask is we did a job a year ago where we sprayed bleached on that and it came back 16 months later. I'm thinking poor ventilation in the bathroom. Maybe I didn't fully remove the mold..
Job looks good though!


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

MKap said:


> How did you remove the mold? Bleach and water? Or something else?
> Reason I ask is we did a job a year ago where we sprayed bleached on that and it came back 16 months later. I'm thinking poor ventilation in the bathroom. Maybe I didn't fully remove the mold..
> Job looks good though!


I had my friend who owns a mold remediation company deliver me some stuff to remediate the mold,luckily the mold never got into the walls from inside because there was no leaks. 

Before we primed the walls with oil primer,it was nice and clean,free of mold.The house smelled like mold when I went there to do the estimate.When my guys were done 0 mold smell whatsoever.


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's great! That mold was scary bad...


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I did a house that looked about the same this spring.It was plaster and all the exterior walls were covered in mold.Great job!!


----------

